# 2003 Double Din Monsoon Wiring Harness Diagram



## rawlmark (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm getting ready to install my new HU. I'm looking for the wiring diagram pic that shows what pins go where on the back of a 2003 Double din Monsoon HU. I could have sworn I saw a picture of this already, but I searched and could not find it. I found several for the 2002, but I have the newer 2003 which does not have the ACC connection in the harness. 
Also, anyone know why the Metra 70-9003 does not have connections for the Illumination, Dimmer, or Phone Mute. My HU has an Illumination wire, but I don't have anything to hook it to on the Metra Harness. This is another reason I need the above Wiring Diagram.
Does anyone have this information. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr_Mike (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: 2003 Double Din Monsoon Wiring Harness Diagram (rawlmark)*

Here is the text version. I can't remember where I got it from though. There is also a sticker on the HU itself. There is no illumination/dimmer as its handled through the CAN bus. Source illumination from the back of the headlight switch. I think its grey w/blue stripe. Use your voltmeter to be sure.
8 pin multi-connector I
1 - Speaker + right rear 
2 - Speaker + right front 
3 - Speaker + left front 
4 - Speaker + left rear 
5 - Speaker - right rear 
6 - Speaker - right front 
7 - Speaker - left front 
8 - Speaker - left rear 
8 pin multi-connector II
9 - CAN-Bus plus 
10 - CAN-Bus minus 
11 - Mute 
12 - Ground (GND) 
13 - Radio, Control signal 
14 - Contact alarm 
15 - Battery positive (B+) 
16 - Signal for anti-theft alarm 
12 pin multi-connector III* *) Where applicable 
1-5 Open 
6 - Signal for telephone minus (-) 
7-11 Open 
12 - Signal for telephone plus (+) 
12 pin multi-connector IV
1 - Open 
2 - CD changer - left and right channel, Ground (GND) 
3 - Open 
4 - CD changer - Positive (B+) supply 
5 - Open 
6 - CD changer - DATA OUT 
7 - Open 
8 - CD changer - left channel, CD/L 
9 - CD changer - right channel, CD/L 
10 - CD changer - Control signal 
11 - CD changer - DATA IN 
12 - CD changer - CLOCK


----------



## rawlmark (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Double Din Monsoon Wiring Harness Diagram (Mr_Mike)*

Excellent Info, thanks!! Hope this is what I needed.


----------

